# Problem bei Passwortabfrage in MSheimnetz



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Heimnetzwerk (Windows XP Home).
Undzwar wenn ich versuche mit dem einen PC auf den anderen zuzugreifen um Dateien auszutauschen bekomme ich die Aufforderung ein Passwort einzugeben, obwohl keines definiert ist. Einfach ok drücken geht auch nicht.
Weiß jemand was da schief läuft?

Viele Grüße und noch eine schöne Nacht


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2005)

Hallo!

Hast Du mal versucht den Benutzernamen (von dem PC auf den Du zugreifen willst) ohne Passwort einzugeben?
Das Verzeichnis/Laufwerk muss natürlich für diesen Benutzer (oder für jeden) Freigegeben sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## turboprinz (15. August 2005)

HiHo,
ich galube du hast ein ähnliches prob wie dieser Zeitgenosse hier.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials216337.html 

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## pgs-joschi (15. August 2005)

afaik, akzeptiert winXP keine Verbindungen bei denen der Benutzer kein Passwort verwendet, gibt den Benutzern einfach mal ein Passwort dann müßte es gehen. 


 mfg
 pgs-joschi

 P.S. man kann WinXP auch per RegSchlüßel so einstellen, das es auch mit Benutzer ohne Passwort geht, hab aber auf die schnelle den Schlüßel nicht parat.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten!
Also um das nochmal ein wenig zu spezifizieren:
1. Computer Windows Xp Home SP1
2. Computer Windows XP Home SP2

Von 1 zu 2 kann ich ohne Passwortabfrage verbinden nur von dem mit SP2 gibts Probleme.
Deswegen kann das was pgs-joschi sagt nicht ganz stimmen. An dem RegKey wäre ich aber trotzdem interessiert falls ich das Problem damit umgehen kann.
Mit dem von turboprinz angesprochenen Post hatt mein Thema eigentlich wenig zu tuen da ich ja mit meinem 2 Pc Connecten und auch anpingen kann. Bei mir gings nur eben um das Problem das eine Passwortabfrage gestartet wird obwohl kein Passwort definiert wurde und ich auch nicht möchte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## pgs-joschi (20. August 2005)

hab leider doch keinen RegSchlüssel, die einstellungen können nur in WinXP Pro mit dem gpedit.msc geändert werden (dieser erzeugt zwar auch nur einen RegSchlüssel,  den konnte ich aber nicht ausfindig mach).

 Wenn du Passwörter vergibt´s gehts dann?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2005)

Also ich habe nun auf dem Rechner ein zusätzlichen Ordner freigeschaltet und nun kann ich auch ohne Passwort zugreifen. Das ist doch nun etwas unlogisch?
Wie definiere ich eigentlich ein passwort wei lich wurde bei der Freigabe nicht gefragt eines zu definieren?

Gruß


----------

